# Tazz ~ Beautiful Exuberant Boy  4yo Fawn Greyhound



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

CAnnot believe he is still waiting!!!!!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz is still looking for his forever home.

If you are interested in adopting Tazz, please visit our website's Adoption Adoption Page for information and instructions on our homing procedures.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz is still looking for his forever home.

If you are interested in adopting Tazz, please visit our website's Adoption Adoption Page for information and instructions on our homing procedures.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz is still looking for his forever home, though his profile has been updated recently. Please see above. This gorgeous lad really doesnt deserve to wait such a long time for his forever home. We really hope the right family come along very soon.










If you are interested in adopting Tazz, please visit our websites Adoption Adoption Page for information and instructions on our homing procedures.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has been looking for his forever family for almost a year now, though that doesnt stop him from getting into the Christmas spirit! This boy has sooo much love to give to whomever can overlook his small dog issues, he is perfect in every other way.










If you are interested in adopting Tazz, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting Tazz, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has been looking for his forever family for almost a year now, though that doesnt stop him from getting into the Christmas spirit! This boy has sooo much love to give to whomever can overlook his small dog issues, he is perfect in every other way.










If you are interested in adopting Tazz, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting Tazz, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has been looking for his forever family for almost a year now, though that doesnt stop him from getting into the Christmas spirit! This boy has sooo much love to give to whomever can overlook his small dog issues, he is perfect in every other way.










If you are interested in adopting Tazz, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting Tazz, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has been looking for his forever family for almost a year now. This boy has sooo much love to give to whomever can overlook his small dog issues, he is perfect in every other way.










If you are interested in adopting Tazz, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting Tazz, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has been looking for his forever family for almost a year now. This boy has sooo much love to give to whomever can overlook his small dog issues, he is perfect in every other way.










If you are interested in adopting Tazz, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting Tazz, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has been looking for his forever family for almost a year now. This boy has sooo much love to give to whomever can overlook his small dog issues, he is perfect in every other way.










If you are interested in adopting Tazz, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting Tazz, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has been looking for his forever family for almost a year now. This boy has sooo much love to give to whomever can overlook his small dog issues, he is perfect in every other way.










If you are interested in adopting Tazz, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting Tazz, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Tazz has finally found his forever home. Thank you for your help,

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor


----------

